# Vapology RY4 tastes burnt



## Redtie (28/11/15)

Hi guys, so i got a new device and bought a small 10 ml bottle of Vapology's RY4 e-liquid. When i took my first vape, this liquid tastes burnt, brand new device, brand new coil, but it tastes burned. I looks like the RY4 is a vanilla, carmel and tabacco mix. The more i vape it the less burnt it tastes, but i am new to vaping and dont actually know if a coil needs teplacing or not. Is it my coil or does the flavour just taste burnt or almost roasted?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## stevie g (28/11/15)

Ry4s can give that taste sensation. If it is actually dry hitting or not only you can tell.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (28/11/15)

I made the same (possible?) mistake which was that I did not thoroughly wick the coil beforehand. This means actually placing drops on the coil and then letting it stand with a full tank for a while. Burnt Litchi is not nice 

Otherwise try Vapour Mountain VM4 if you like caramel, very good. Also begin at a lower wattage, sometimes a coil needs to be broken-in.

Hope my drivel helps


----------



## kev mac (29/11/15)

Redtie said:


> Hi guys, so i got a new device and bought a small 10 ml bottle of Vapology's RY4 e-liquid. When i took my first vape, this liquid tastes burnt, brand new device, brand new coil, but it tastes burned. I looks like the RY4 is a vanilla, carmel and tabacco mix. The more i vape it the less burnt it tastes, but i am new to vaping and dont actually know if a coil needs teplacing or not. Is it my coil or does the flavour just taste burnt or almost roasted?


I make my own RY4.I buy some PG+VG and RY4 flavoring and add to taste.I used to buy juice until I tried to make it myself and have not bought premade in over a year.I honestly like the flavor better not to mention it's cheap as hell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/11/15)

Thread moved to "general ELiquid talk"

Hey @Redtie - maybe try another juice in your setup to see if its better. But sometimes brand new coils can be duds and not work perfectly. Change the coil in that case


----------



## foGGyrEader (29/11/15)

Silver said:


> Thread moved to "general ELiquid talk"
> 
> Hey @Redtie - maybe try another juice in your setup to see if its better. But sometimes brand new coils can be duds and not work perfectly. Change the coil in that case


 
That might very well explain what been going on with my other fruit flavour...put a new coil in and still tasting almost burnt. Thought it was my fault, can a new coil make a juice taste burnt?? I don't want to waste a new one, probably should start looking into RBA's at some point 

Hope everyone has a good week.


----------



## Paul33 (18/12/16)

kev mac said:


> I make my own RY4.I buy some PG+VG and RY4 flavoring and add to taste.I used to buy juice until I tried to make it myself and have not bought premade in over a year.I honestly like the flavor better not to mention it's cheap as hell.



Which RY4 flavouring did you buy if you don't mind?


----------



## PSySpin (18/12/16)

This sounds more like a case of that the coil wasn't prime properly.
You going to have to place a drop or two on the wick first and let the tank with the juice stand for a bit before you can start vaping it otherwise you will ruin the wick. What ratio of VG to PG is the juice you are using? Doesn't help if you have a thick juice and the coils wick can't keep up then you will get more dry hits 


Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (20/12/16)

Paul33 said:


> Which RY4 flavouring did you buy if you don't mind?


Hi Paul I have been using ry4 by the flavor apprentice, I use many of their concentrates and have had good results.


----------



## Paul33 (20/12/16)

kev mac said:


> Hi Paul I have been using ry4 by the flavor apprentice, I use many of their concentrates and have had good results.



Hey. Thanks! Do you use it on its own or add to it? I was going to try it on its own at 5% and adjust from there to taste.


----------



## kev mac (21/12/16)

Paul33 said:


> Hey. Thanks! Do you use it on its own or add to it? I was going to try it on its own at 5% and adjust from there to taste.


Hi Paul, I was a Kool smoker so I also use some menthol (I use menthol crystals) any menthol works well. I also got some recipes on line that mix ry4 , Bavarian cream,caramel etc.but yes start low and adjust to taste , you'll find something that you like. I started with my ry4 and menthol blend and now I am trying my hand at different more exotic multiple flavor mixes.DIY is another fun aspect of vapeing! Good luck.p. s.check out DIY or Die on YouTube,if you don't already it is a fantastic site for diy'ers of all levels.


----------



## Paul33 (21/12/16)

kev mac said:


> Hi Paul, I was a Kool smoker so I also use some menthol (I use menthol crystals) any menthol works well. I also got some recipes on line that mix ry4 , Bavarian cream,caramel etc.but yes start low and adjust to taste , you'll find something that you like. I started with my ry4 and menthol blend and now I am trying my hand at different more exotic multiple flavor mixes.DIY is another fun aspect of vapeing! Good luck.p. s.check out DIY or Die on YouTube,if you don't already it is a fantastic site for diy'ers of all levels.



Thanks for the info. Been playing on DIY or die for a while and finally ordered some stuff to play with. It's just nice to get as much info as possible before starting out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

